# Dropped batteries



## aktorsyl (21/6/18)

So my Gbox did that thing that Gboxes do, where it unloaded my batteries like Scarface dropping his mags when I opened the bay door and wasn't paying enough attention. About a 1.5m drop onto ceramic... ouch. It bounced and everything. #drama.

Anyway, no scuffed wraps, no bulges, no dents. I'm leaving them in a battery case in the (dry) baththub for a few hours to make sure they don't suddenly get all pissy, but what do you guys think - chuck or keep?

EDIT: They're HG2's - about a year old, but those particular 2 batteries haven't had much use during that year.


----------



## RainstormZA (21/6/18)

I've dropped my vaping batteries before - no issues so far...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (21/6/18)

Ditto, I've dropped mine a lot. If there are no dents or ruptures, they don't heat up or lose their charge, they're good to go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/18)

Actually scratch that, I just noticed now that the one battery split open slightly on the negative side. Will get rid of them tomorrow. Not actually entirely sure how best to do that, but I'll give it to one of the electrical engineers at work to worry about it


----------



## RainstormZA (21/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Actually scratch that, I just noticed now that the one battery split open slightly on the negative side. Will get rid of them tomorrow. Not actually entirely sure how best to do that, but I'll give it to one of the electrical engineers at work to worry about it



Photo please...


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/18)

Will take a pic a little later when I'm home again, but here's a faithful representation:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (21/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Actually scratch that, I just noticed now that the one battery split open slightly on the negative side. Will get rid of them tomorrow. Not actually entirely sure how best to do that, but I'll give it to one of the electrical engineers at work to worry about it


There was a topic on recycling batts a while ago. Wrap up safely and drop of at the battery recycling points at most large supermarket chains.

Regards

EDIT: Sorry to hear about your loss, accidents that damage vape gear just suck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/6/18)

I don't know about recycling but the lithium in the battery are used by some people for some purposes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SHiBBY (21/6/18)

Lol the tikkoppe will wash your car with a toothbrush for one of those cracked batts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Hi @aktorsyl - I think *Incredible Connection *also has battery recycling bins that you can deposit those batteries into. Have seen them here in JHB before.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

